
The Improbable Success of the Curveball - longdefeat
https://lithub.com/the-history-behind-baseballs-weirdest-pitch/
======
jfengel
This story eloquently captures what it is that people who like baseball really
like about baseball. It's a game of small elements and subtle differences.
It's not a game of force against force or jamming a ball into the place it
needs to go. It's about secrecy and expectation, experience and intuition and
how to subvert them.

I'm not really a baseball fan myself. The things that fans love seem to
require intimacy; it's not something I could acquire with casual acquaintance.
But I think the story presents a compelling case why that acquaintance could
be worth developing.

